# September 11



## arnisandyz (Mar 21, 2002)

It's a terrible thing that happened that day.  I would be interested to know if any of you school owners/knife instructors have seen an increase in interest in learning knife use/defense since Sept 11?  Also, if you have recieved any negative criticism that you are teaching people a very deadly art that does not take much training to become effective with a knife.  

There was a writeup in the local paper about a TKD school and how people are becoming more interested in self defense (particularly knife defense) and less for the other benifits like exercise, disipline, etc. since the terrorist attacks. I know this school, and can only hope that this school, and schools like it, are teaching REAL knife fighting/defense and not the usual " I stab you and hold my arm out so you can grab it defense."  I study TKD as well, and there weapons use and defense is next to nothing. 

This is a sensitive subject, and sorry if I offend anyone effected by the Sept 11 tragedy (I think we all were).

salamat.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 21, 2002)

I've heard the same anecdotal types of comments you have but I don't think I've seen an increase at the local schools whose instructors I know.


----------



## kickyou (Mar 21, 2002)

Even if there was an initial increase it fell off quickly.People go out after something like this happens because they feel helpless and they sign up for self defense classes but after a couple of months the initial fear that brought them into your school goes away and they find other ways to spend their time.That is until the next tragedy then they will all come running back.People that make decisions like this when they are under stress usually do not see it through to any usable level of training.It is sad but true.


----------



## Despairbear (Mar 21, 2002)

A lot of people start martial arts, very few stick with it. I fond that it is a rather common knee-jerk reaction to feeling vulniable. People run to the nearist dojo and expect to be show how to be safe, then they find out that martial arts training takes lot of hard work and years of practice. Next thing you know they are back home waching TV and talking about how they dont have time to train any more. Sad but true, most people do not have the dedication to train to a level where they can help themselves or others with their training. It akes a long time and a lot of work and most people just wan the "drive-threw" version where they goto a few classes and expect to be walking death machines. Sadly this is a common american way of thinking. How many people out there could loose weight or stop drinking/smoking if they just had some dedication but they don't it is too hard. I appauld the people who are beginning to realise that the ideal of safety in this country (USA) is a myth and always has been and are looking to do something about it by taking their protection into their own hands. But I am disturbed by people who decide that it is too hard then climb back under the covers of "It won't happen to me". 


Despair Bear


----------



## arnisandyz (Mar 21, 2002)

"most people just wan the "drive-threw" version where they goto a few classes and expect to be walking death machines. Sadly this is a common american way of thinking."

Our local Gun Shop also said he has seen an enormous increase in the sale of handguns and  to his firearm saftey class required for concelled weapons permits since Sept 11.  So now not only does  your average citizen think he's a "death machine", he actually is, probably more to himself and innocent people.  I am not against handguns, I own and carry sometimes myself, just against people making impusle buys of them thinking the gun will make them safe, rather than understanding the concept of self defense first.  Now when they go back to watching TV and back to normal as time passes, they literally have a loaded cannon under there bed (or wherever) waiting to go off.


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 21, 2002)

If only the people who did that newspaper article came to our Sunday morning workouts, Andy...they'd get a whole new outlook on knifework 

Unfortunately, since that was a TKD school that was mentioned in the article, I've got a feeling that the defenses being taught were what the instructor knew...TKD defenses, or something similar.  And as I have found out in my first few months of FMA training, 'traditional' TKD/karate/TSD/etc knife defenses are pretty much next to useless.  

Cthulhu


----------



## Chiduce (Sep 2, 2002)

In my area i have witnessed more of an increase in potential students signing up for martial arts classes. No patricular increase in specific area martial arts studies though!
Sincerely, In Humility;
Chiduce!


----------



## tmanifold (Sep 3, 2002)

One thing that drove me nuts in the wake of 9/11 was the number of photo's and articles, in Magazines like black belt, that pictured people defending against box cutters. Talk about seizing news to make a buck. ANY defense that would work against a knife would work against box cutters so why practice against box cutters. It just really annoyed me.


Tony


----------



## Rynocerous (Nov 5, 2004)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> This is a sensitive subject, and sorry if I offend anyone effected by the Sept 11 tragedy (I think we all were).
> 
> salamat.


Arnisandyz, I personally helped the clean-up of the Pentagon with the 3d US Infantry Division, and any time the subject is brought up, or I see it on the news, I get choked up. Although I think it is important to talk about it, because we should never forget what they did to our people, and our country as a whole. It is really frustrating to see companies, and advertising firms making a quick buck on the pain and suffering of other people. Truly sad, but if people voice their opinion on the topic, maybe we can make a difference. Absolutly no need for appology, and thank you for starting a post on this topic.

Cheers,

Ryan


----------

